# Black dress with silver shoes?



## macmama (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm going to a wedding this Saturday and I'm wearing a black halter style dress, about knee length with some detailing on the waist. I don't have any other shoes to wear but these silver ones that I have...what do you guys think? Here's a pic of the style of the shoe--it looks exactly like this brown one (it's the same brand), but in metallic silver but not too shiny silver. The heel length is about 4" and style is the same. Do you think this matches with my black dress? What accessories should I use? Help!!! I need fashion advice!! I rarely wear dresses...*sigh*

TIA!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 16, 2007)

i don't see the reason why not

it will look great together


----------



## Anna (Oct 16, 2007)

as long as you tie in the sliver elsewhere youll be fine. if you have or can borrow a silver bag, silver jewelery, silver make up it'll be cute! those are adorable where did you get them?


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif as long as you tie in the sliver elsewhere youll be fine. if you have or can borrow a silver bag, silver jewelery, silver make up it'll be cute! those are adorable where did you get them? i agree.


----------



## LilDee (Oct 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif as long as you tie in the sliver elsewhere youll be fine. if you have or can borrow a silver bag, silver jewelery, silver make up it'll be cute! those are adorable where did you get them? ^^ditto





actually silver and black seem to be pretty hot this season (and even into the spring season)..

I went to a fashion market last month.. and everywhere i looked there were loads of silver with black lingerie!!!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif as long as you tie in the sliver elsewhere youll be fine. if you have or can borrow a silver bag, silver jewelery, silver make up it'll be cute! those are adorable where did you get them? _I agree! _


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd think it would go nice together.


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds cute! Where did you get the shoes?


----------



## Nox (Oct 16, 2007)

Yep, someone already hit it on the nail IMO. Put on another silver accessory and I think you're good to go.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree. Some silver accessories and you'll look HOT. Those shoes are cute


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 16, 2007)

Dress that black up with a lot of silver bling--and your are stylin!!


----------



## luxotika (Oct 16, 2007)

It would be super cute!


----------



## macmama (Oct 17, 2007)

OOhh!! Thanks for the advice, ladies. Wow, for a minute there I thought I was going to have to buy some new shoes! One concern for me too was I thought the heel was chunky??? LOL. Makes me look taller. I actually got them years ago online. I had no idea black and silver was so in this season! I do have some silver earrings to wear and a friend of mine is gonna let me borrow a silver bag. Yay!!!


----------



## igor (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds like you will look really hot with those accessories on! Have fun


----------



## Cas-19 (Oct 17, 2007)

yes black dresses with silver shoes look hot, as long as you wear a fair amount or silver jewellery too..good luck


----------

